# WEEK 3: Best Hong Kong Skyscraper



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Out of these five buildings, pick your favorite. Buildings are in random order.

Final voting results are here.

*1. The Center









2. Bank of China Tower









3. Lippo Centre









4. Two International Finance Center









5. HSBC Building








*


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

#2

Bank of China Tower ...

It's the coolest and most futuristic tower in the world.


----------



## pasha 03 (Dec 20, 2003)

I like the most #4 - Two International Finance Center.

It form just blends so nicely in the skyline. it's very estetic. The tower is very high and has a beautiful pattern.

It's just a-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Bank of China


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

1 or 2. I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Bank of China, easily. 

How did that hideous Lippo centre make the cut?


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

2IFC. magnificent


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Definitely the Bank of China.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

BoC, no doubt.


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

2IFC.. to give some flavour to the battle, if some still remains.


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

BoC all the way!


----------



## nova (Jul 21, 2004)

2IFC! I think it's a great tower! Although BoC is pretty good too, but I prefer 2IFC.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Bank of China - it's simply one of the best skyscrapers in the world...


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)

#2


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

BoC easily wins, not only in HK but in the whole world. 2IFC is a runner up.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Hard choice between BoC and 2IFC. I'll vote BoC because it's a very original building.


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

2IFC - its quite simply stunning. It's size does it for me though - engineering feat and beautiful with it.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I too voted for 2IFC just to make it more interesting.. BoC and 2IFC are very close on my list. BoC really stands out in the skyline with its wonderous design while 2IFC just dominates with vertical height.


----------



## Yamauchi (Mar 17, 2004)

BoC


----------



## carecife (Nov 5, 2004)

bank of china, number 1


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

Why wasn't central plaza a choice? That is a really cool looking building.

nevertheless, my vote goes to BOC


----------



## Winus (Sep 11, 2002)

HSBC :rock:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Bank of China Tower


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

Two International Finance Center 
one of the best skyscrapers in the world, and the best in HH


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

2IFC I don't get the support for the BOC. I've seen this building in person and have never cared for it. And it almost disappears in shots of the HK skyline. I've always felt that that long, sloping lower roof was rather ugly, while that rest of the building was ok. But most people seem to really like it. To each their own.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

th0m said:


> Bank of China, easily.
> 
> How did that hideous Lippo centre make the cut?


because it isnt hideous.


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

BOC by far. Not only is it the best looking, but it was Asia's first supertall skyscraper. Call me a nutjob, but I don't find the others on the list too appealing (aside from 2IFC's monstrous height, of course).


----------



## ralex231 (Oct 15, 2004)

Definately BOC.


----------

